# What and how to feed new package Bees?



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: What hand how to feed new package Bees?*

By feeding honey, you run a risk of introducing disease to your hives. But that is your choice. 
Feeding for the purpose of comb building is usually done at 1:1 sugar/water ratio. Honey would be about the same so you would disolve it in the water and place in the feeder of your choice. Personally, I am now fond of hive top feeding with plastic ziplock baggies. 

Cannot advise you on pollen. You should spend some time observing the entrance to determine if the bees are bringing in pollen. If not, then you might need to assist. But Pt Reyes is quite mild and I believe there are lots of eucalyptus around. If so, they will have plenty of feed thru Jan.

Fuzzy


----------



## MeadFarm (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: What hand how to feed new package Bees?*

Thanks Fuzzy!
I've heard that before about introducing disease with honey. I don't think I want that. What kinds of infections can bees get from honey? I'd like to read up on it.
Thanks again!


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: What hand how to feed new package Bees?*

American Foul Brood(AFB) can be transmitted through honey.


----------



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: What hand how to feed new package Bees?*

If you really don't like processed white sugar, then try Organic Sugar. No chemicals and is a complex carbohydrate, not a simple one. Besides the extra expense, pound for pound, the organic sugar will burn off slowly in a human being. I'm assuming that bees convert sugars this way and utilize it in a more efficient manner. 

For Example: Pollen Patties. For a recipe visit my site.

The ingredients are Soy flour, Brewers Yeast, sugar syrup, Bees Pollen and I add some Honey-B-Healthy to it just to give it a kick. 

Most ingredients are natural and can be substituted with Organics too. 

The disease treatments work best on the shelf. If they can't survive on their own, they should die.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: What hand how to feed new package Bees?*

Telling someone new that AFB can be introduced is an understatement! Inspectors will burn the hives if they have AFB!!! Bad juju!!!


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: What hand how to feed new package Bees?*

Do not feed honey except in frames saved from your own healthy hives. 
Feed sugar. Organic or otherwise. 

Exposing your colonies to the vast market of commercial honey is a big mistake. 

Step two: 
Sign up for Bee School. 
Beekeeping is best learned through direct contact with beekeepers and bees. 

Best wishes, 
-Erin


----------



## franktrujillo (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: What hand how to feed new package Bees?*

hello, well i started out not feeding sugar or pattys till recently started sugar water in the hives only thing it attracted ants.So stoped feeding in hives.pollen pattys seem to do better no problems yet.still watching observation hive closely to see how the other hives react.Don't feed outside hive causes robbing and fighting found that out when tring to keep ants out of hives.I do not medicate and will not figure after i use all the patty's i bought i will not feed any more as well.i will start giveing honey frames from strong to weak hives.Another thing about feeding sugar water makes the bees act crazy gets them running and fighting.as i have observed...


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: What hand how to feed new package Bees?*

As others have stated, the primary concern is AFB. It is carried by spores in honey and basically lives forever.

You did not say if these are standard hives or NUCs. Nucs will grow faster this time of year due to heat control. In either case, if feeding please take the time to close down the entrance to a very small opening. Preferably one that will allow only a couple of bees at a time in and out. This will not overheat the hive and will allow the bees to defend the box.

Fuzzy


----------



## MeadFarm (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank you all for responding! We are certainly not against using sugar syrup, we were just hoping that we could use some of the surplus honey from our mead making operation as bee food. Anyone know if pasteurization kills AFB? 
If we can't make sure that the honey is pure we definitely don't want to risk infecting our colonies!


----------



## devdog108 (May 7, 2009)

This time of year, the bees are HIGHLY protective, even when you are feeding them, so I have noticed. Someone on here, not sure who, made a circle (wood)to fit inside a 5 gallon bucket, filled the bucket up with 1 to 1 sugar water, drilled holes in the wood, attached some screen and used that to feed their bees. I did the same thing with great results OTHER than the fact that I get butted even when I am remotely close to the feeding frenzy going on. There seems to be a bit of fighting between the YJ's and the bees, and there are more dead YJ's than bees. Just a good, cheap way to feed a lot when needed.....


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

devdog108 said:


> Someone on here, not sure who, made a circle (wood)to fit inside a 5 gallon bucket, filled the bucket up with 1 to 1 sugar water, drilled holes in the wood, attached some screen and used that to feed their bees.


USCBeeMan

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=234157&highlight=screen


----------



## bigbearomaha (Sep 3, 2009)

I like to feed new bees a la carte. They just go crazy with the honor bar and never pay their bills. Let them order small off the menu and they will get the hang of things.

btw, never let bees run a tab, it's almost impossible to get any collateral from them.

Big Bear


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

Meadfarm,

"Anyone know if pasteurization kills AFB?" 

My understanding is that the spores are pretty much impervious except for high power irradiation or fire. I do not believe that pasteurization will inactivate the spore.

Fuzzy


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

In the spring I feed sugar water 1 to 1. In the fall to help hives I feed 2 to 1 sugar to water.


----------

